# Venice Trip



## arrendale8105 (May 22, 2017)

Took a couple of my employees to Venice last weekend.  Was supposed to be a Tuna trip Friday and inshore Saturday but the weather didn't cooperate so it was inshore both days and had to reschedule the Tuna trip.  Had a blast and the red bite was great.  Managed some nice trout on the second day as well.  Everyone at the Marina were great and can't wait to go back!


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 22, 2017)

one more


----------



## killswitch (May 22, 2017)

Nice mess of fish!   Who you tuna fishing with?


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 22, 2017)

Man I Love Venice


----------



## 95g atl (May 30, 2017)

My aunt lives in Venice.  Really nice little town.
When my son goes off to college I may just have to move down that way. 

Nice pics!  thanks for sharing.


----------

